# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Swap PS4 Games

## flipmode14

Hello 

I have

Killzone- Shadow Fall,
Thief
Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag
Farcry 4


All for sale or swap - Send a message- Located in Thurso.

----------

